# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  russian passport
i was married to a russian lady who came to my country and got permanant citizenship here. we had a son which is now 4 years old. when my business took a fall she took my son and went back to russia. we got divorced. I want to know if i can obtain a russian passport to make things less difficult to visit my son. thank you.

----------


## JB

no

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

im sure thers some way...did she marry you because you owned a buisness??? shallow..

----------


## JB

He can find another girl in Russia, spend long hours in many lines at many Russian government offices,get married at ZAGS #4, spend another few months standing in lines at more Russian offices (and banks where you pay the fees), make 30+ trips to OVIR to file the paper work for temporary resident, wait for months for the temp resident approval, then spend 1 year in Russia without an exit visa ( everytime you want an exit/reentry visa you must go to OVIR and stand in line again), then in 3 years go back to OVIR and fill out lots of new documents and stand in more lines (and go to more banks to pay more fees) to apply for a permanent resident card.  This does not make you a citizen but gives you a multientry/exit visa that needs to be renewed every 5 years. To be a citizen requires another step after permanent residency which makes this process look easy.

----------


## VendingMachine

...and if you are like JB, you will definately have your application turned down  ::

----------


## TATY

I think she may have broken the law by taking your son with her, because it makes it very difficult for you to see him. 
Was she a Russian bride from the internet or something? She sounds like a bitch. I don't like her.

----------


## JB

There is no way I'm giving up my magic blue passport so I have no plans to ever apply for Russian citizenship. In most countries I don't need a visa, buy the ticket today and fly there tomorrow.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> There is no way I'm giving up my magic blue passport so I have no plans to ever apply for Russian citizenship. In most countries I don't need a visa, buy the ticket today and fly there tomorrow.

 You know they'd turn you down so you're not applying. Being a Russian citizen I can travel wherever I like - obtaining visas isn't really an issue - you just fill in a simple form and get your visa. A positive aspect of having to apply for visas is that it does wonders for your self-discipline. As a result, we're better organised than you. 
Being Russian I'm well received everywhere I go, unfortunately I can't really say the same about Americans, who are often targeted by all kinds of lynch mobs in most parts of the world - last week my very good American friend got beaten up and urinated on in Paris. You know, I sometimes despair of the human race.

----------


## scotcher

Stop pulling her pigtails and ask her out for goodness' sake..

----------


## Atomcat

> JB wrote: 
> There is no way I'm giving up my magic blue passport so I have no plans to ever apply for Russian citizenship. In most countries I don't need a visa, buy the ticket today and fly there tomorrow.  
> You know they'd turn you down so you're not applying. Being a Russian citizen I can travel wherever I like - obtaining visas isn't really an issue - you just fill in a simple form and get your visa. A positive aspect of having to apply for visas is that it does wonders for your self-discipline. As a result, we're better organised than you. 
> Being Russian I'm well received everywhere I go, unfortunately I can't really say the same about Americans, who are often targeted by all kinds of lynch mobs in most parts of the world - last week my very good American friend got beaten up and urinated on in Paris. You know, I sometimes despair of the human race.

 You think that you are well received being Russian. If you look at the polls based on views G-8 countries, Russia was up there with Americans being disliked. With your attitude, I can see why. It takes one nationalist dink to make the whole nation look bad.

----------


## ST

May be something like travel agency can help? I can`t belive what all this so bad  ::

----------


## JB

A travel agency can get him an invitation for a tourist visa but not a Russian passport.

----------

